
Committee of Intelligent Machines – Unity in Diversity of #NeuralNetworks - vvpreetham
https://medium.com/@vvpreetham/committee-of-intelligent-machines-unity-in-diversity-of-neuralnetworks-8a6c494f089c#.nafv8cwpk
======
ivan_ah
Links to Hinton papers from the article:
[https://www.cs.toronto.edu/~hinton/mixex.html](https://www.cs.toronto.edu/~hinton/mixex.html)
[https://www.cs.toronto.edu/~hinton/csc321/notes/lec15.pdf](https://www.cs.toronto.edu/~hinton/csc321/notes/lec15.pdf)

